# CHB Most Knowledgeable Poster Comp: Vic v Michigan Warrior



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Group A Round 1 @Vic @MichiganWarrior*

You Question:

*Prime v Prime, who wins Wladimir or Vitali Klitschko?*
Vic you go first.

You each have five posts. You can't post two in a row so must wait for the other poster to respond before going to your next point.

You may focus on your own argument or discredit your opponent.

You can make your posts as long as you feel, use of video and/or picture evidence to back up your point is encouraged. Try not to get into babbling though as that'll go against you.

Blatant lying will see you marked down.

After all ten posts (unless someone folds) judging will be opened to the floor and to the judges. 

People who aren't in the comp - can you please refrain from posting on the subject until after both participants have finished. Any posts giving hints etc with be deleted and persistence will see your arse in the gulag.

More info is available at: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthrea...ompetition!!!!

Rules and participants are included in OP.*


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitschko would have beaten Klitschko had they fought


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Oooooooooooh, I wish this was my topic! 

If Michigan's boxing knowledge is half as good as his definition knowledge, we should all be worried.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> Oooooooooooh, I wish this was my topic!
> 
> If Michigan's boxing knowledge is half as good as his definition knowledge, we should all be worried.


Well it depends on which Klitschko gets floored first :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vitali's chin is caste iron. Wlads chin is Chinese nearly British level glass. Answer is obvious. 

I win.,


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Vitali's chin is caste iron. Wlads chin is Chinese nearly British level glass. Answer is obvious.
> 
> I win.,


You damn idiot you're doing an Abraham like self destruction on yourself right now all Vic has to do now is picking Vitali you're quitting you're a damn hype job :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You damn idiot you're doing an Abraham like self destruction on yourself right now all Vic has to do now is picking Vitali you're quitting you're a damn hype job :lol:


Its obvious who i picked captain cunt

Vitali shatters that glass mandible.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Group A Round 1 @Vic @MichiganWarrior*
> 
> You Question:
> 
> ...


*



MichiganWarrior said:



Vitali's chin is caste iron. Wlads chin is Chinese nearly British level glass. Answer is obvious.

I win.,

Click to expand...

I pick Vitali then.

Vitali has a lot of advantages.

Chin, as we know.... 
Workrate (people tend to forget this)
Vitali goes to the body ! I can remember in the Arreola fight how he was always landing some punches in the fat Arreola´s belly.
Vitali seems stronger mentally too, looks more serious, focused and less afraid than Wlad.

And when we talk about how Vitali was only defeated twice, people act like he was facing Wilder´s level of opposition, shit the guy faced a lot of ranked opponents and barely lost rounds, tell me another guy like that at HW, it can be any era, if it was so easy others would have done as well.... (1 to ATG Lewis when despite the loss we know that it was not bad) and one because of a injury, sedentary people who never took a slap in their lives like to say he quit but that´s because it was not them, he couldn´t continue, it was smart probably, continue that could aggravate the injury and then what ? Vitali´s career would be finished for now...

I think Vitali at his prime was faster of hands too.

Care to explain how Wlad would beat my man , the tough Vitali Klistchko, MW ?*


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its obvious who i picked captain cunt
> 
> Vitali shatters that glass mandible.


Vic goes first. He can pick Vitali if he wants now.

MichiganWarrior the great white hope has fallen early. :-(


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I wanna get Michigan's spot it's too easy for Vic if he gets basically a gift decision


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Vic goes first. He can pick Vitali if he wants now.
> 
> MichiganWarrior the great white hope has fallen early. :-(


:lol:

What an epic fail.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

We're gonna see another quit job :lol:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

There really is only one answer here, Wlad wouldn't stand a chance prime for prime.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

You can make a decent argument for Wlad though if you are talking prime 4 prime


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

oibighead said:


> You can make a decent argument for Wlad though if you are talking prime 4 prime


Yeah, it's not unwinnable.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd have gone with wlad anyways


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

If I had to pick WLad I would still go out on my shield you wouldn't just walk through me like that and I wouldn't quit Michigan Warrior is a bum even on my worst day I would destroy him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Vitali's chin is caste iron. Wlads chin is Chinese nearly British level glass. Answer is obvious.
> 
> I win.,


Stupid, fat, and white. The trifecta of 'merican trailer trash. You've really outdone yourself this time.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Stupid, fat, and white. The trifecta of 'merican trailer trash. You've really outdone yourself this time.


:lol: you saying he ain't slick and black?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

how is Michigan warrior even elegable for the most knowledgable poster? fuckin ell man :lol:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Not a chance Wlad would win, I'd love to see someone break that fight down.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

TFG said:


> Not a chance Wlad would win, I'd love to see someone break that fight down.


that someone is gonna have to be @MichiganWarrior


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Vitali would break Wladimir.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think theres an argument for Wlad winning and a pretty good one tbh.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Michigan Warrior and Knowledgeable really shouldn't be in the same sentence as each other.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I think theres an argument for Wlad winning and a pretty good one tbh.


How does he win though? Vitali at his best is so durable, I just see him breaking Wlad down and eventually getting threw with heavy shots at which point Wlad breaks down. Vitali late round stoppage.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> How does he win though? Vitali at his best is so durable, I just see him breaking Wlad down and eventually getting threw with heavy shots at which point Wlad breaks down. Vitali late round stoppage.


Ill wait till after the debate is finished before I break it down.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Another No Mas coming up from Michigan Warrior.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Vitali's chin is caste iron. Wlads chin is Chinese nearly British level glass. Answer is obvious.
> 
> I win.,


You cant even fuckin read?
Mister Failey.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I pick Vitali then.
> 
> Vitali has a lot of advantages.
> 
> ...


KO1 for Vic.
Easy work.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Ill wait till after the debate is finished before I break it down.


aite, mention me when u do


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

What an embarrassment.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a clown.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

Some people....


Edit:I would have picked Wlad.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Waldo would school Vitlay.

This does nothing to distract from the fact MichiganWarrior is a full blown retard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vitaly stylistically is everything that Wlad hates, on top of that he is physically big enough to not be overwhelmed by the size of Wlad nor be easily tied up. Even Wlad has admitted that vitaly is the better fighter, and you better believe prime Vitaly makes it a fight, not a boxing exhibition.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, this fight wouldn't even be competitive prime for prime. It's a stylistic nightmare for Wladimir. I really can't understand the logic of anyone picking Wlad, looking forward to seeing some of these arguments.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Vitali from the Lewis fight would beat the shit out of wlad


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol racist Euros mad, i love my haters, really just fans


If i have to pick Wlad, i do a right up on how Wlad would pull the victory

But i have a job and a girlfriend something 90% of you lames may get so probably be some time tomorrow


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 1

MichiganWarrior is coming forward, careless, unprotected, and in the first minute Vic caught him with a beautiful conter-punch in the jaw. 
KNOCKDOWN! 
Steve Smoger counts it, the yank seems out.....but Steve is not known for his mercy, people are worried for Michigan´s safety.
The fight continues and the brazilian landed some pretty good punches, Michigan is against the ropes being pounded.....
End of the round.....MW survived.

10-8 for the brazilian.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Round 1
> 
> MichiganWarrior is coming forward, careless, unprotected, and in the first minute Vic caught him with a beautiful conter-punch in the jaw.
> KNOCKDOWN!
> ...


Not fair. You had a European ref, the fight was staged in London, and your manager is Frank Warren.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not fair. You had a European ref, the fight was staged in London, and your manager is Frank Warren.


Steve Smoger is from the USA


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not fair. You had a European ref, the fight was staged in London, and your manager is Frank Warren.


Please....you even did the Zab Judah chicken dance after the knockdown.
Let´s see what your corner says though, would not be surprised if they stop the bout....we´ll see if you´re going to be back for the second round, the doctor seems worried with you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Might need to wave this one off. vic got this, on to the next round.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

As MichiganWarrios manager I'm filling a protest. In clear violation of the rules several posters have weighed in on the side of the opposition prejudicing potential judges and voters. I demand a new subject for debate as this one has been tainted!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Please....you even did the Zab Judah chicken dance after the knockdown.
> Let´s see what your corner says though, would not be surprised if they stop the bout....we´ll see if you´re going to be back for the second round, the doctor seems worried with you.


Naw your reply was weak. Im finna drop bombs on you like your name was Nagasaki.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> As MichiganWarrios manager I'm filling a protest. In clear violation of the rules several posters have weighed in on the side of the opposition prejudicing potential judges and voters. I demand a new subject for debate as this one has been tainted!


Its ok. They tried to rob me, wait till they see my argument for Wlad winning,


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Naw your reply was weak. Im finna drop bombs on you like your name was Nagasaki.


Ill smoke yo ass....You want some ? Come get some, kid!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

wtf is this bullshit? mw is one of the most argumentative posters


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> wtf is this bullshit? mw is one of the most argumentative posters


I got into his head pretty bad. He´s not thinking straight now.....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> I got into his head pretty bad. He´s not thinking straight now.....


I can't tell if this is the first punch of the fight ko or some joshua clottey bs


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: Highlight of the series so far. The fail in this thread is even more epic than Teeto's and Bogo's debate.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I can't tell if this is the first punch of the fight ko or some joshua clottey bs


Or did Michigan the fabled prime Tyson Fury self uppercut and KTFO himself?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I can't tell if this is the first punch of the fight ko or some joshua clottey bs


You better believe in my punching power, homie, you can see from the audience that they thought the fight was over....this is like Russell Mora shit after Donaire´s left hook against Montiel.....
Aight, Im gonna play with him na....



LittleRed said:


> As MichiganWarrios manager I'm filling a protest. In clear violation of the rules several posters have weighed in on the side of the opposition prejudicing potential judges and voters. I demand a new subject for debate as this one has been tainted!


Fine, maybe you should be next then! I want you in the next round then, homeboy! Give me LittleRed, Chatty! Give me him, give me right naaaa.....


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> You better believe in my punching power, homie, you can see from the audience that they thought the fight was over....this is like Russell Mora shit after Donaire´s left hook against Montiel.....
> Aight, Im gonna play with him na....
> 
> Fine, maybe you should be next then! I want you in the next round then, homeboy! Give me LittleRed, Chatty! Give me him, give me right naaaa.....


I was just protecting my investment Vic. It's business.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> You better believe in my punching power, homie, you can see from the audience that they thought the fight was over....this is like Russell Mora shit after Donaire´s left hook against Montiel.....
> Aight, Im gonna play with him na....
> 
> Fine, maybe you should be next then! I want you in the next round then, homeboy! Give me LittleRed, Chatty! Give me him, give me right naaaa.....


I like to imagine the KO looked something like this. (Large gif so loading might take longer than the average gif)


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol MW got so many haters.

Why yall mad?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Lol MW got so many haters.
> 
> Why yall mad?


Why do some of y'all defend him?

I always thought the bruthaz couldn't stand *******.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Why do some of y'all defend him?
> 
> I always thought the bruthaz couldn't stand *******.


he's half black, half white just like










or


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he's half black, half white just like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

#TMT don't discriminate anyway.. :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I don´t care, he´s ready to be schooled.

MW:










:deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

dyna said:


> I like to imagine the KO looked something like this. (Large gif so loading might take longer than the average gif)


Damn Ref is going to let this one continues....

Now.....










not my responsibility.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol:
> 
> #TMT don't discriminate anyway.. :yep


:lol: TheMoneyTeam comes in all shapes and sizes


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its ok. They tried to rob me, wait till they see my argument for Wlad winning,


No you are just bloody stupid and cant even read the rules.
KO1 Vic. Eady work.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he's half black, half white just like


I'm half black, half white and I refuse to accept any slickness in MW :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm half black, half white and I refuse to accept any slickness in MW :lol:


who do you usually claim though? do you act more white or black?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

this debate seems tainted with the amount of posts on the issue.

Once the two have picked I dont see anything wrong in saying "I think vitali/wlad takes it" but a soon as you go into more depth you're aiding he debate. Could anyone has hinted at advantages/disadvantages edit out their posts, in the interest of fairness.

This is a thread designed for Vic and MW to debate the issue, noone else.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

So this is a thread, where you can officially shit on michigansnowflake?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Luf said:


> this debate seems tainted with the amount of posts on the issue.
> 
> Once the two have picked I dont see anything wrong in saying "I think vitali/wlad takes it" but a soon as you go into more depth you're aiding he debate. Could anyone has hinted at advantages/disadvantages edit out their posts, in the interest of fairness.
> 
> This is a thread designed for Vic and MW to debate the issue, noone else.


Is MW even still interested in competing or is he quitting?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> wtf is this bullshit? mw is one of the most argumentative posters


busy Im basically pulling 10-12 hour days. Plus my girl is staying with me. I just need some free time maybe this afternoon.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Lol MW got so many haters.
> 
> Why yall mad?


Lol they just fans. Like the say if you got 30 haters you should be trying to get 50!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wlad could win this H2H match pretty convincingly.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Michigan is a fuckin ***. floored. end thread


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m ready to crack his glass jaw with my south-american fists!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol they just fans. Like the say if you got 30 haters you should be trying to get 50!


You are too stupid to read the fuckin rules. Deal with it.
KO1 Vic. Easy work.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

TKO for me ????


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

@MichiganWarrior

You quit bro


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, like I thought, he did not return for the second round.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Vic said:


> I´m ready to crack his glass jaw with my south-american fists!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yeah, like I thought, he did not return for the second round.


Who has MW beaten? You're Deontay Wilder beating up on tomato cans, it's not fair! :smile


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Who has MW beaten? You're Deontay Wilder beating up on tomato cans, it's not fair! :smile


I heard that he beat some philipinos and some mexicans in here before......

Anywa, I did what I was supposed to do, finished him early. The best Knockout of the Competition so far.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Words for Michigan Warrior to Google:

Subjugated
Quelled
Routed


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it over. How long do I have

If its over im claiming British stoppage


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Is it over. How long do I have
> 
> If its over im claiming British stoppage


You got just under 23 hours


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

What if he answers like 10 minutes before the end ? That wouldn't be fair. :hat


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I pick Vitali then.


Based on what? Certainly not his record which average if not woefully bad for a fighter of his repute.

Consider that Vitali most impressive moment is going six rounds vs a fat unmotivated past it Lennox Lewis before being stopped, and after that can you name a significant or otherwise meaningful victory?

Vitali had the stronger early career but Wlad as surpassed him leaps and bounds. Wlad is more talented with the higher accomplishments and achievements. In fact there is nothing on Vitalis resume that would say he beats Wlad

Durability is a factor in this fight, but so is boxing skill. And we have seen Vitali outboxed before. Vitali was outboxed for long stretches vs Chris Byrd, before quitting on his stool. Wlad while being knocked out before has never come close to being the inferior in skill during a fight

David Haye
Tony Thompson
Ibragimov
Brewster
Byrd
Chambers

Wlad has never been the lesser pugilist in the ring. Whereas all Vitali has to rely on is his power and chin, Wlad relies on his superior boxing skill and greater skill set

Wlad is by far the more fluid box and all around athlete. While Vitali is stiff, Wlad is agile. Whereas Vitali is robotic with a basic one/two, Wlad has one if the best hook of the jab combos in heavyweight history.

Wlad has

superior resume
Greater boxing ability
Better trainer

Wlads experience with multiple styles, more fluid dynamic boxing ability and assuredly better gameplan due to being trained by a legend, would see him to a clear points victory

There is nothing in Vitalis history that suggests he beats Wlad

In the end the faithful would pick Vitali the logical, those who proceed based on evidence would pick Wlad


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Based on what? Certainly not his record which average if not woefully bad for a fighter of his repute.
> 
> Consider that Vitali most impressive moment is going six rounds vs a fat unmotivated past it Lennox Lewis before being stopped, and after that can you name a significant or otherwise meaningful victory?
> 
> ...


Too late you allready quit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MW beat the 9 count.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MW made a Scott but this isn't England so it's Vic's turn. If there ever again such a competition I want @Chatty to match me up with MW I'll beat his ass I don't need no britsh stoppages or anything. Someone just needs to message me if there's a contest again I didn't see this one until it was too late but I would destroy MW no question he seems chinny


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MW gets up at 9 thorws a flurry with a few shots landing. @Vic needs to respond now, looks like this could get good in the 15th.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> MW made a Scott but this isn't England so it's Vic's turn. If there ever again such a competition I want @Chatty to match me up with MW I'll beat his ass I don't need no britsh stoppages or anything. Someone just needs to message me if there's a contest again I didn't see this one until it was too late but I would destroy MW no question he seems chinny


Look at this journeyman hopin for a payday


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Look at this journeyman hopin for a payday


Yeah I'm hoping for an easy payday I admit it but make no mistake I'm no journeyman. I'm not a big name but after I'm done with you I will be you are a big name but you got no skills and a glass jaw yeah I'm looking for an easy way I could have called out other guys but I'm taking the easy route, you


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah I'm hoping for an easy payday I admit it but make no mistake I'm no journeyman. I'm not a big name but after I'm done with you I will be you are a big name but you got no skills and a glass jaw yeah I'm looking for an easy way I could have called out other guys but I'm taking the easy route, you


I'll promote this debate. :hat


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Yeah I'm hoping for an easy payday I admit it but make no mistake I'm no journeyman. I'm not a big name but after I'm done with you I will be you are a big name but you got no skills and a glass jaw yeah I'm looking for an easy way I could have called out other guys but I'm taking the easy route, you


Yawn. No mark


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Need to go now, been busy today, will be back in a few hours (3 hours, maybe 4).


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

So did i win yet? Honestly ez work


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

stop it ref.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So did i win yet? Honestly ez work


I won´t be able to reply you properly tonight..
But we have 1 post each, I guess the judges are seeing this and they will see who is the better guy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Based on what? Certainly not his record which average if not woefully bad for a fighter of his repute.
> 
> Consider that Vitali most impressive moment is going six rounds vs a fat unmotivated past it Lennox Lewis before being stopped, and after that can you name a significant or otherwise meaningful victory?
> 
> ...


I will just say that Vitali is quicker of feet and has the better workrate.
Also, no way Wlad is faster of hands.

Vitali is the more varied guy also with better defense. Do the math. You are simply wrong when you said he´s more robotic and just do the 1-2, even old Vitali is good with his left and go to the body sometimes, certainly much more than Wlad, like I said in my other post.

ps- sorry, but I can´t give a bigger reply right now, nor tomorrow morning/afternoon, probably.....


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I won´t be able to reply you properly tonight..
> But we have 1 post each, I guess the judges are seeing this and they will see who is the better guy.


Suppose it would be fair to end it there. Wasnt fair for me to take so long but i was really busy lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Suppose it would be fair to end it there. Wasnt fair for me to take so long but i was really busy lol


I posted a few things in my last post. But it´s basically the same arguments I already gave...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

and last one for now @Lunny @Pabby


----------

